
Amazon SingleCue – Gesture Control for Your TV and Entertainment Devices - ianmcgowan
http://www.amazon.com/eyeSight-Technologies-singlecue-Entertainment-Connected/dp/B01080IRRO
======
lstamour
Title is misleading -- this isn't by Amazon.

